# whats a fair price for unsplit green oak and maple?



## ColdNH (Mar 29, 2010)

Like the title says,

I have a guy who is willing to sell me a cord or two of unsplit, green oak and maple rounds loaded into my truck/trailer.

He is a town over so it is convienient.

He wanted 125 a cord, but i told him that was way too much since I saw on craigslist another guy selling 1 year seasosned oak that is split for 150 a cord not delivered (tempted to jump on that)

I dont want to low-ball the guy, but im not in a huge need for green oak/maple.

Im thinking a fair offer is 75 a cord, what do you guys think? (around here i can get a cord of split oak delivered for 170$)


----------



## smokinj (Mar 29, 2010)

I would think 175.00 fair 2 cords


----------



## Jags (Mar 29, 2010)

If I was cutting and splitting it - it would cost you about $1000 per cord.  Thats probably why I don't/won't sell any. :lol:


----------



## ColdNH (Mar 29, 2010)

I guess I wasnt clear in my original post, he only wants 125$ a cord, but is willing to sell it for less if i make him a reasonable offer. I am not willing to pay 125$ a cord since a. i dont really need the wood that bad, and b. i can get the wood already split and seasoned for 150 a cord

I do not want to low ball him, but in order for me to buy the wood it needs to be a good deal for me since i will have to transport it, split it, and season it. I believe he is not a person who typically sells wood, he is a homeowner that is cutting down several trees and wants the wood gone and wants to make some money off of it, rather then give it away.


----------



## Jags (Mar 29, 2010)

ColdNH said:
			
		

> I do not want to low ball him, but in order for me to buy the wood it needs to be a good deal for me.....



Telling a person "Its worth xx dollars to me" shouldn't be offending.  If its worth more than that to them, they have the option to keep it.  You could approach it as "Hey, I already got more than I know what to do with, but if you would sell it at xxx bucks, I would be interested."


----------



## 70marlin (Mar 29, 2010)

ColdNH said:
			
		

> I guess I wasnt clear in my original post, he only wants 125$ a cord, but is willing to sell it for less if i make him a reasonable offer. I am not willing to pay 125$ a cord since a. i dont really need the wood that bad, and b. i can get the wood already split and seasoned for 150 a cord
> 
> I do not want to low ball him, but in order for me to buy the wood it needs to be a good deal for me since i will have to transport it, split it, and season it. I believe he is not a person who typically sells wood, he is a homeowner that is cutting down several trees and wants the wood gone and wants to make some money off of it, rather then give it away.



Did you get a look at it? It's really hard to say what's it worth with out seeing it. Is there a bunch of Y's and knots? If you feel there plenty of straight wood, offer him $90 bucks to rid him of it. Most home owners that don't burn wood give it away. Seeing how he wants to sell it Low ball and you can always come up on the price.


----------



## burntime (Mar 29, 2010)

I would snap up on 150 a cord split...unsplit I agree, 75 max!


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 29, 2010)

I figure it is all green, so you have to decide what splitting is worth. I think I'd split wood for $50 a cord if it was mostly from straight trunks. Probably a guy with a hydraulic splitter would do it for less.


----------



## mhvond (Mar 29, 2010)

Last Fall I paid $120 per cord, three cord minimum, for green rounds of mostly red and white oak.  I needed to get my late 2010/11 wood spilt and stacked.  Now that I have more time, I am back to scrounging for 2011/12.


----------

